# Live bait?



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Probably a wealth of knowledge out there, but I gotta ask. Aside from GB Bait & Tackle, where else in the Pcola area can we get live bait? Shrimp, cigar minnows, whatever. I saw Outcast's website says their summer hours are 5am, but we're not in summer yet. I'm trying to find a good source for fresh bait that is open early enough for the pre-sunrise fisherman. I will usually just go get fresh shrimp from Joe Patti's but I'd love to find a source of live bait. That said, how easy is it to keep bait alive overnight in the event I have no choice but to purchase the day before an outting? Again, I know there's plenty more knowledge out there with you salty devils than with myself, so share at will. Thanks guys!


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

i dont think it will make it the next morning. the water will cool down while your aerator is running all night. ive netted good sized mullet at back the of the house. so, i decided to put them in one of my bait traps in the hopes to keep it alive for the next morning. well, the following, they were barely breathing in the water on the bay inside the bait trap. needless to say the least, they all died....it ended up cut baits for pickens. yet, still did not catch nor a nibble on the mullet at pickens that day.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

If you have a place where you can put in a pin fish or bull minnow trap to soak overnight... stuff some chicken wings in there the day before. Or consider a cast net on the grass flats. Not sure of any other place that's besides GB that's open that early.


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Sounds like a business opportunity....


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Don't know how early your lookin but I always go to Hot Spots for my bait, if it wasn't for the pomp tourney I wouldn't step foot it GBBT again. I use Hotspots (Much better cust service than GBBT) or outcast. I pick up my bait on my way to work most mornings and their open when I get there around 6 or so but I don't know what time they open.


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Man, don't get me started on Outcast...."Pensacola's Premiere Bait and Tackle Shop"

Found Gray's Bait & Tackle right on Sorrento (Winn Dixie shopping plaza) before you hit the bridge over to Perdido. Opens at 0600 and plenty of live shrimp, fiddlers, cigars, etc. I know where I'm going next weekend...


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

kilroy1117 said:


> Man, don't get me started on Outcast...."Pensacola's Premiere Bait and Tackle Shop"
> 
> Found Gray's Bait & Tackle right on Sorrento (Winn Dixie shopping plaza) before you hit the bridge over to Perdido. Opens at 0600 and plenty of live shrimp, fiddlers, cigars, etc. I know where I'm going next weekend...



hahahaha...thats where all of the good baits is going to. because by the time i go there around noonish, the good baits are gone and all i have to settle with are the frozen shrimp


----------



## docholiday174 (Nov 5, 2012)

Tight Lines on Cervantes, west of 110. Opens at 0600 and the guys there are really nice.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Hot Spots Guld Breeze location opens everyday at 5:00am and the Perdido store is open at 6:00am. We carry live shrimp, fiddler crabs and sand fleas regularly this time of year and bull minnows when available!


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

love the info!!!


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Awesome guys. Thanks!!


----------

